# Help!



## Sad! (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi.. I'm new..not sure how this works..


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Sad - your name here 

Implies you are experiencing a problem that involves people driven events (except for airplane crashes and weather storms/car wrecks?) - so why are you Sad?

Read some threads - maybe start with a thread topic that fits with your reason for being sad.

Or, just post your story and people will start replying to what you post.


----------

